# Another horseshoe rasp knife of mine



## godogs57 (Feb 5, 2010)

Made from an ancient Simonds horseshoe rasp. It has a dyed Sambar stag handle with satin finish nickle silver guard. Differentially hardened satin finish blade and sharp as the dickens.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 5, 2010)

*New knife*

Hank that is one fine looking knife


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 5, 2010)

beautiful knife!


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Raleigh.....you got to work on your rasp yet? Thanks also Boneboy96


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 5, 2010)

That is a beauty!  Good job!


----------



## Rocky Mtn Johnboy (Feb 5, 2010)

A very beautiful knife indeed!


----------



## bristol_bound (Feb 6, 2010)

Beautiful Rasp Knife Sir. Love the spacers and color contrast, well done!


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone.....much appreciated.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 6, 2010)

*File rasp knife*

Hank i got it cut out but had to stop work on it  and get back to orders


----------



## DROP POINT (Feb 6, 2010)

Great looking knife!


----------



## teamroper91 (Feb 6, 2010)

do u sell them? and its a great lookin knife.


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Feb 7, 2010)

Posting on my son's login, but yes, I do sell them...PM me at godogs57 if you are interested.


----------



## doghuntin (Feb 7, 2010)

beautiful knife !


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW ..that is 1 awsome looking knife !!!


----------



## Necedah (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't tell what I like best, the blade or the handle.
It's a beauty!

Dave


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 7, 2010)

Necedah said:


> I can't tell what I like best, the blade or the handle.
> It's a beauty!
> 
> Dave


No doubt!  Both are beautiful!


----------

